# Where does Android store email password?



## dnzksr (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello
I'm using LG Optimus Black 4.0.4 - stock rom, rooted.
I want to transfer my company email account from default email application to K-9 email app. But i dont remember the password. Is there any location that we can see the password? I've found wi-fi passwords as plain text. I hope I can read email password too.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 23, 2013)

dnzksr said:


> Hello
> I'm using LG Optimus Black 4.0.4 - stock rom, rooted.
> I want to transfer my company email account from default email application to K-9 email app. But i dont remember the password. Is there any location that we can see the password? I've found wi-fi passwords as plain text. I hope I can read email password too.

Click to collapse



Why not reset the password (or click on 'Forgot Password')? 
That way you can create a new password, and log in using that. :good:


----------



## Bishal Pranto Roy (Aug 23, 2013)

dnzksr said:


> Hello
> I'm using LG Optimus Black 4.0.4 - stock rom, rooted.
> I want to transfer my company email account from default email application to K-9 email app. But i dont remember the password. Is there any location that we can see the password? I've found wi-fi passwords as plain text. I hope I can read email password too.

Click to collapse



u can reset the pass.
this is like stealing!!!


----------



## dnzksr (Aug 23, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Why not reset the password (or click on 'Forgot Password')?
> That way you can create a new password, and log in using that. :good:

Click to collapse



what are you talking about? did you understand what i said? ı am using android email application. not web page. 
I want to see my password on my phone. I have found that it is stored in a DB file. I need this file's location.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 23, 2013)

dnzksr said:


> I want to transfer my company email account from default email application to K-9 email app. But i dont remember the password.

Click to collapse





dnzksr said:


> what are you talking about? did you understand what i said? ı am using android email application. not web page.
> I want to see my password on my phone. I have found that it is stored in a DB file. I need this file's location.

Click to collapse



Of course I understood you mate. You want to use K-9 email app to manage your company email account, right? But you don't remember it's password. So, the easiest way is to reset the password and set a new one. Then you can enter the new one in the K-9 app and login! Simple. :good:


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 23, 2013)

dnzksr said:


> what are you talking about? did you understand what i said? ı am using android email application. not web page.
> I want to see my password on my phone. I have found that it is stored in a DB file. I need this file's location.

Click to collapse



XDA gets very suspicious when someone new signs up to the forum and their first question is about something that could easily be used to obtain hidden information that you shouldn't do.

How do we know that you are not trying to access someone else's email password without their permission?

If this is, truly, for your own work email then just ask the IT department to reset your password - but it is highly doubtful you have really forgotten your work password and sounds dodgy.


----------



## indelibo (Aug 19, 2014)

I had a similar problem as well. My email password could not be changed, there was no way to recover the password through the provider, and the workaround would have been to wait a few months for the account to be deleted and then reregister. Thankfully, I found the solution with a little googling.

Browse to /data/user/0/com.android.email/databases and copy EmailProvider.db to your computer. Other phones might have their database in a different location. Download and install Sqlite Database Browser from sourceforge.net if you haven't, and then skip down to the sqlitebrowser instructions here:

http://ubuntu42.blogspot.com/2011/11/android-recover-mail-password.html


----------



## anonymous1774 (Aug 14, 2017)

*Decrypt the password*

On samsung phones, the passwords in /data/user/0/com.android.email/databases/EmailProvider.db are encrypted. You will need to use the 'samsung-password' decryption tool: lovasoa.github.io/samsung-email-password-decrypt/


----------



## Scornedlodas (Jan 3, 2018)

SimonTS said:


> XDA gets very suspicious when someone new signs up to the forum and their first question is about something that could easily be used to obtain hidden information that you shouldn't do.
> 
> How do we know that you are not trying to access someone else's email password without their permission?
> 
> If this is, truly, for your own work email then just ask the IT department to reset your password - but it is highly doubtful you have really forgotten your work password and sounds dodgy.

Click to collapse



O STF up do you know how many emails i have? No But i'll tell you 2 personal 3 for work a spam and 2 for shopping not everyone likes using one or two emails for 700 things. you know how hard it can be at times to remember passwords... tell me haven't forgotten a password and wish you could just recover it without having to fight to reset it. sometimes it's not as simple as yahoo where you don't even have to be the owner of the ****ing email to to reset it. Not only that but again he has it on his old phone trying to put it on his new phone or switch apps to something simpler... i'm with him i have about 4 phones with emails on them i don't even remember making... so NO actually he sounds like a legit worker that is tyring not to a piss off the I.T. guys by giving them more **** tastic jobs that we just loving doing. because it's not like we don't have More pressing matters to attended to like fixing your printer that people like to over cram so they have to refill it less often. or constantly keeping you in work by repairing your computers that crash on you well you are doing graphs and slide shows. we would love to stop all that to reset your password you should have put in a secure place to begin with.


----------



## SimonTS (Jan 3, 2018)

Scornedlodas said:


> O STF up...

Click to collapse



TLDR... 

Did you really create an account just so you could respond abusively to my post from 4 1/2 years ago? Srsly?


----------



## goodles (May 9, 2020)

immortalneo said:


> Why not reset the password (or click on 'Forgot Password')?
> That way you can create a new password, and log in using that. :good:

Click to collapse



maybe can you contact customer service?


----------



## spart0n (May 13, 2020)

https://images.app.goo.gl/hb7wgTc3ska4xGQg8

Sent from my OnePlus7Pro using XDA Labs


----------

